# One of my bettas just caught and ate one of these



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Yuck! One of my betta girls that are way too aggressive to be kept in group just gutted and ate one of these. I'm sure she must have hunted this critter when it crawled too close for her comfort. Luckily, my betta girl is ok. Can you imagine my shock when she seemed to look at me proudly still holding on to one end of the half eaten centipede. Of course I removed the centipede as soon as I found it. I do not think that this is something that a betta should be eating. EWWW!:shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

O_________O that's the thing that bit me on my...rear. >.>; i call them Billipedes, because i don't know if they're centipedes, or millipedes. nasty things. go, Dragonlady's betta girl! :O kill those billipedes!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a description of the critter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scutigera_coleoptrata


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

icky >_<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're nasty, and one bit my rear, and it was sore for two days. ;A; i never found the bugger again. at least i now know what bit me. >.>;


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that's so creepy looking, I don't even want to look at it! lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

KAHFBHKGbskagbgsbkgjdbgajlga
I love bugs, but the image of your betta eating it... g'uh.. D> 
NASTINESS....


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I HATE THOSE THINGS! I killed two of them in my apartment the other day. (Getting warmer so they're starting to come up from the basement.) The one was on my kitchen counter when I came in the door and it fell off when I turned off the light. I chased it and killed it with my shoe. The second one was hiding in a shirt I had on the floor. When I picked it up to put it on, it fell out. I had some quarters sitting on my dresser, and I threw them at it. I beaned it right on the head and it fell over on its back and I killed it with a fly swatter. Nasty little things. I'm glad you girl was able to kill one! Good for her!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

Bugs are disgusting creatures and they creep me out. When I find those red and black beetles drowned inside Dixie's tank I freak out because I don't want to be anywhere near them. I'll find some courage and force myself to clean it out, but I don't enjoy it. (You guys should've seen how I reacted when my brother bought a lizard and had to feed it crickets. It was an embarrassing moment. )


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Eeeeeeek! We have those. I am terrified of them. I had NO idea they might bite. That just makes it much, much worse. I spent a night sleeping on my couch because one ran under my bed and I was convinced it would end up under the covers with me. 

They have venom, so keep an eye on your girlie. Though, she'd probably be showing signs of discomfort if she had been bitten. 

Eeeeeeeeek!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got done learning about these bugs the other night on google. We found a HUGE one in the kitchen sink :C I hope to never find these again!

The centipede in the photo is a common house centipede. Pretty much harmless, but they look intimating and the bites hurt!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> I just got done learning about these bugs the other night on google. We found a HUGE one in the kitchen sink :C I hope to never find these again!
> 
> The centipede in the photo is a common house centipede. Pretty much harmless, but they look intimating and the bites hurt!


i know all about their bites. ;A; i couldn't sit comfortably for days after the one bit me. i hope i NEVER find another one!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I killed one of those on the railing in the basement with my boot...No one in my house has touched the railing since then.


----------

